# Options on repowering my Gravely 8199KT with a Kohler KT 19 engine



## KillerBox

My father bought me this Gravely 8199KT brand new around 1983. It is only used to cut grass with a 60" mower deck.

The Kohler KT 19 locked up and I think cracked the block 2 weeks ago. So I wanted to see what my best and easiest way to repower my Gravely?

Thanks for your help,

KillerBox


----------



## Richard-tx

Don't feel bad about the KT19. Those engines are known to fail spectacularly and with a fair amount of regularity. Since this is the peak of the season, there is little hope of finding something used and good at a reasonable price.

So to get it going in a hurry is not going to be cheap. Honda, Briggs, and even Kohler engines are available. I recommend buying a twin and something that is rated at about 20 hp or slightly more. Do not buy a Kohler Courage or any other bottom of the line engine.


----------



## KillerBox

Richard, thanks for the quick response. 

I am not in a hurry to rebuild it because about 2 years ago I bought a Gravely 50" zero turn (for the wife and kids to drive).


----------



## Richard-tx

What I have been doing is to find a nice used Onan P224 with a 1-1/8" diameter crank about 4" long and putting that on Gravely 8000/G series tractors. That is the same engine that was put on the Gravely 24G. I found two locally within 6 months of each other and paid $300 and $450 for each respectively. One replaced a running Kohler M18 engine and the other replaced a k301 kohler. So far putting a 24 hp engine on a 800 is worth every dollar spent and every second of work.


----------



## Richard-tx

If it were mine, I would also look for a Briggs Vanguard. 

Here is a nice 21hp setup complete with adapter plate.

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=385447-Gravely-4-R1


----------



## powrguy

What engine is a bolt-on for a Gravely 8000 series, from other tractors? John Deere, Sears, etc. Onan engines?


----------



## Richard-tx

There are no engines from other tractors that will work with the Gravely. There are engines from other applications like Professional carpet cleaning machines that will. Having said that, if you locate a nice P224 Onan, a replacement crankshaft is cheap. Last time I bought one it cost about $125 brand new from Onan. Just remember to match the amount of gear extension when you install the engine.

The Onan P218 is a lesser engine than the P224. It does not have replaceable rod bearings like the P224.

If it were mine, I would find an Onan P224 or Linamar LX990. Linamar was making the Onan engines near the end.

When it comes to new engines, you get exactly what you pay for. As such, do NOT get a Kohler Courage no matter what the price. It is a real PITA to work on and it will fail and fail spectacularly.

Don't be fooled by twin cylinder "Honda Clones" either. They are NOT clones no matter what anyone else says. Want proof? Compare bore and stroke. The only thing that the clones share with real Honda engines is the looks.

Onan engines were made by Linamar near the end. You might have better luck searching for a Linamar LX990 (Onan P224) engine.


----------



## powrguy

*Gravely re-power*



Richard-tx said:


> There are no engines from other tractors that will work with the Gravely. There are engines from other applications like Professional carpet cleaning machines that will. Having said that, if you locate a nice P224 Onan, a replacement crankshaft is cheap. Last time I bought one it cost about $125 brand new from Onan. Just remember to match the amount of gear extension when you install the engine.
> 
> The Onan P218 is a lesser engine than the P224. It does not have replaceable rod bearings like the P224.
> 
> If it were mine, I would find an Onan P224 or Linamar LX990. Linamar was making the Onan engines near the end.
> 
> When it comes to new engines, you get exactly what you pay for. As such, do NOT get a Kohler Courage no matter what the price. It is a real PITA to work on and it will fail and fail spectacularly.
> 
> Don't be fooled by twin cylinder "Honda Clones" either. They are NOT clones no matter what anyone else says. Want proof? Compare bore and stroke.  The only thing that the clones share with real Honda engines is the looks.
> 
> Onan engines were made by Linamar near the end. You might have better luck searching for a Linamar LX990 (Onan P224) engine.



I've got a Linamar 770LX in one of my other Gravelys, and it's a fine running engine. I thought it had just something to do with the crankshaft length that prevents the use of other Onans in the Gravely matchup to the transaxle. I was thinking an Onan P218, P220 from a John Deere would bolt-up, but the crankshaft is not the right length?


thanks


----------

